# Rosyth Zeebrugge Norfolkline



## 120949 (Mar 2, 2009)

Details for Norfolkline's Zeebrugge route


The service starts on May 19 and prices for foot passengers start from £70 one-way, which includes use of a reclining seat, and £165 for a one-way ticket for a car driver that provides use of a reclining seat.

Additional prices are available for those travelling with motorbikes and bicycles.

Norfolkline’s Rosyth to Zeebrugge route will offer passengers facilities such as a restaurant and bar, shop, cinema, free wifi zone, gaming tables, a children’s play area and evening entertainment.

A pet licence is also pending and Norfolkline will introduce pet tickets at a future date once the licence is granted.

Regards to all
Skywriter


----------



## 120949 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Rosyth Zeebrugge*

Sorry, forgot to add:

Service is planned for three times a week taking 20 hours. 
Peak time return fares during the summer £680 including four berth cabin.
Due to start on May 18, 2009,

Departs Zeebrugge 6pm every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, 
Rosyth every Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday at 5pm.
NB Local times.

Approximate journey times by car from Zeebrugge to France destinations ;
Lille one hour, Rouen around three hours, Orléans just over four hours drive.

Skywriter


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I priced it last week for 2 adults and 6.32m motorhome - 

£585 return midweek
£750 return weekend

Ouch!

Think I'll take the tunnel.

Very handy service for Scotland though. So I hope they get the custom.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*Rosyth-Zeebrugge*

We looked at this a few times in its previous guise, and I priced it up last week - for the MH and three of us, with a cabin, it is £870 return, in early July.

P&O on the Hull-Zeebrugge route is £580 for the same dates.

The Rosyth service arrives in Zeebrugge at 2pm, compared to the Hull service arriving at 9am ish, which is a huge difference in time aboard the boat and time to get to your first overnight stop - with a car, we comfortably got to the Alps the same day from the Hull sailing.

The driving at this end is about 6hr to Hull and a little over 1hr to Rosyth, but boats run every day from Hull, and we wouldn't use £300 in fuel getting there and back! We just make that the first (and the return, the last) day of our holiday and take it a bit easy.

If the price were keener, and the arrival time in Zeebrugge were earlier, we might consider it - it still appeals for the return, for the shorter drive home, but the price!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

I think the pricing structure is wrong on this service for motorhomes. The other option is Newcastle - Amsterdam with DFDS. Living where I do, I am unlikely to use these services, but even if I lived as far north as Aberdeen and beyond, the price of the overnight service ex Edinburgh would force me to Dover.

Russell


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

newcastle to amsterdam is still very expensive with a mh we live about 20 min drive from the terminal at north shields and it is still alot cheaper to drive to dover even taking our time and having a couple of overnight stops on the way down including food and drink and ferry fares.


----------

